# rifled barrel or HR slug gun



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Which would you buy if you had the choice. A rifled barrel for a 12ga Rem 870 or the new HR slug gun (think it's call the "ultraslug") and why?

Oh yeah and accuracy if very important to me and I try really hard to make it a one shot one kill situation. Just me though.

Thanks!


----------



## thongg (Jul 10, 2007)

buy the h&r in 20 ga it is a tack driver i have sold over 25 of these guns in the past 5 years i used lightfields but have switched to the hastings slugs good range to 125 yards also have set up some guns with the hornady sst slug this is a great long range slug and fast the 20 ga has little recoil compared to the 12 set most that i sell with a 3x9x40 scope i shoot a 20 that i gave to my daughter will put down any michigan deer we have killed many in the 60 to 80 yard range good luck on what you choose


----------



## rocketmike (Feb 12, 2001)

Ditto on the H&R-I have a 12 that shoots 4.5-5 inches at 100M(and I haven't found the load it likes yet)

tried the Winchester's, going to try the hornady's this year.

and yes, the 20 would be my choice, going to get one sometime


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

I had a rifled barrel for my Mossberg and then went out and bought an H&R Ultra Slug 12ga. No comparison. I love my Ultra Slug!!! (plus its one mean looking gun).


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

Oh yeah, Rocket Mike, I have found good ole Winchester Super X 2 3/4" shoot the best out of my gun.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

outdooralex said:


> I had a rifled barrel for my Mossberg and then went out and bought an H&R Ultra Slug 12ga. No comparison. I love my Ultra Slug!!! (plus its one mean looking gun).


 
First, thanks for all of your advice. I think I'll look into the H&R then.

outdooralex, I saw a used one at cabela's and my god that thing looked like the M40 grenade launcher, the old bloop gun, used in Vietnam! Made me think the poor deer didn't stand a chance.

One last question. Most of you have mentioned the 20ga. I've always used a 12ga for deer. What kind of stopping power is there between a 20 and a 12? I've seen the damage a 12ga can do and it drops them with a good shot.


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

My philosophy is bigger is better  Thats why I use the 12ga. The main draw back between the two is that the 12 gauge is a heavy piece. If you are not going to do alot of walking it won't matter much. Even if you are, put a sling on it, thats what I did. The advantage of the weight though is it cuts down the kick. My wife love shooting that gun. I've got a 4x Nikon Prostaff scope on it and won't hesitate to take a 120 or 130 yard shot. I saw at Gander Mtn this weekend they had one for $219.


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

I love the h & r but also take a look at the marlin 512 slugster. Amazingly accurate as well plus you get three shots instead of one.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

I'd get the H&R Ultra Slug, very accurate gun with not much recoil. I traded my ultra slug in on a T/C Encore 20 ga slug gun set-up. Oh man, that Encore 20 ga kicks as bad as my 450 marlin. Wish I would have kept the ultra slug, but then again there are a lot of guns I wish i would have hung onto. :sad:


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

H&R hands down.

I have one in 12ga. Got her sighted in 1 1/2" high at 50, then went back to 100 yards.

I thought I was missing the target, till I realized the shots were going thru the same hole.

I run Lightfield Sabots thru it.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

We've run just about every type of gun food you can imagine through an H&R 12 ga. trying to see what they like best.

2 loads that we've found perform the absolute best are the Federal's with Barnes Xpander, and the Winchester Platinum tip. Both will hold sub 2" 3 shot groups at 100 yards. 

Never shot the 20 ga., but I've heard good things about it. That being said, I like the 12 for the extra knockdown power, and If I need another gun for bears, it's always there.

You won't be sorry with the H&R, good luck.


----------



## thongg (Jul 10, 2007)

i have shot nearly all types of sabots in the hr 20 spoke with the man at hastings ammo forgot his name but he has patent on the lightfield and hastings slugs he was with lightfield then started hastings ammo according to him you want a short barrel since slugs are so fast now that they are out of the gun before you will get muzzle lift we have bench shot a h&r 20 at 100 yards and have shot a 1 inch group with the hastings slugs also he told me that you do not want a muzzle break or porting since these tear the plastic stabilizer on most new slugs long post sorry but i have spent a lot of time getting slug guns to shoot accurate the sst hornadys are harder to pattern because they are so fast some barrels just will not shoot these slugs also lightfield has changed the brass base on their slugs not as good as 2 years ago imo sorry so long lol


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

I vote for the rifled barrel for the 870.
Why?
Because its nice to have those extra shots when needed. Like a couple of years ago when a buddy of mine jumped a nice buck. He put it down on the third shot. If he had a single shot, like an H&R, then the buck would have gotten away.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I say the HR. but for me I will stick with the Ithica deerslayer, it has never failed to bring home the venison, and it is great for jump shooting.


----------



## Sargeyork (Dec 9, 2004)

I have my old Model 500 with a rifled,ported, cantilever scope mounted 12 gauge and have taken deer clean one shot at over 125 yards with Lightfield Hybred Elite 3 inch magnum, Muzzle is over 1700 fps. It's so effective I feel a little guilty.

Sargeyork


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i had a rifled hasting barrel on my 1100 that was awesom.e

i also own a remington 1187 SP deer gun that has a rifled barrel that is a tack driver.
buying a new barrel is cheaper an i reccomend the hastings


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i also had a hastings barrel on an 1100 and really liked it. after it was lost (long story after my father died), i replaced it with a H&R..... its darn nice too.... it also extended the range a bit over the 1100 with hastings barrel.


----------



## ArcticcatMan (Aug 14, 2008)

I know several people who use the H&R and they love them. They are heavy (old ones were 11+ lbs when I was choosing a slug gun a few years back) in case you plan on walking long distances. I see that the Tracker II is listed at 5.25 lbs and the ultra slug is also listed at 5.25 lbs. I know one guy who has his sighted in for 150 yards and took a buck at over 220 yards with it last year using the Hornady SST in his 12 gauge. I use the Savage 12 ga 210 Slug Warrior because it is lighter, bolt action and carries 3 shots. I can use it up north if I want to without resorting to a rifle and still cover 150-200 yards with it. I too use the Hornady SST's and love them. I can't believe how flat they shoot. The 1st deer I took with the Hornady slug was over 100 yards away from me facing straight away from me. I put the cross hairs where his neck and head came together and pulled the trigger. It hit where I aimed and he dropped right there.


----------

